# Koupat



## The Machine of Zhu

Ahoj, četl jsem, že koupat se skloňuje jako dělat (-ám, -áš, -á, -áme, -áte, -ají), ale i jako plavat (-u, -eš, -e, -eme, -ete, -ou). Je to pravda? Co je rozdíl mezi těmito dvěma způsoby skloňování? A co byste vy užívali a proč? 

Existují jiná slovesa jako koupat? 

Děkuji.


----------



## ilocas2

Ano, je to pravda.

Není v tom významově žádný rozdíl.

Ale tvary podle vzoru plavat jsou spisovné, podle vzoru dělat nespisovné. 

Přesto jsou podle mě tvary podle vzoru plavat stále nejpoužívanější. Těžko říct. Asi záleží na každém člověku, jaké tvary používá. Já osobně nad tím nepřemýšlím, takže pravděpodobně používám oba vzory stejně, podle toho, co mi první přijde na jazyk.

Další slovesa: teď mě napadá jenom kousat.


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

Mockrát děkuji. To je odpověď , kterou jsem našel.


----------



## jazyk

> Existují jiná slovesa jako koupat?


Třeba houpat.


----------



## texpert

kousat, hryzat, škrábat


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

Thanks              !


----------



## bibax

Slovesa V. třídy (infinitiv má kmenotvornou příponu -a-) často kolísají mezi vzorem *dělati/dělám* a *tesati/teši*.

Zde předkládám seznam (neúplný) těchto rozkolísaných sloves.

_Pozor! Warning!
Některé tvary jsou těžce archaické, jiné zase hovorové!_

hýbati: hýbu - hýbám
dlabati: dlabu - dlabám
hrabati: hrabu - hrabám
klovati: klovu - klovám
kolébati: kolébu - kolébám
škubati: škubu - škubám
vstřebati:
škrabati:
zobati:

drápati:
dupati:
houpati:
chrápati:
kapati:
klepati:
koupati:
loupati:
rýpati:
sypati:
štípati:
šlapati:

klofati:
dřímati:

orati: oři - orám
kárati: káři - kárám
párati: páři - párám
skuhrati: skuhři - skuhrám
žebrati: žebři - žebrám
žehrati: žehři - žehrám

kašlati: kašlu - kašlám

stonati : stůni - stonám

řezati: řeži - řezám
hryzati: hryži - hryzám
klouzati:
lízati:
mazati:
vázati:

česati: češi - česám
klusati:
křesati:
kousati:
kysati:
(o)pásati:
plesati:

pykati: pyči - pykám _(nesmějte se)_
skákati: skáči - skákám
plakati:
týkati:

stýskati: stýšti - stýskám

trestati: tresci - trestám

hlodat: hlozi - hlodám
hvízdati: hvíždi - hvízdám
kloktati: klokci - kloktám
leptati: lepci - leptám
létati: léci - létám
metati: meci - metám
řehtati: řehci - řehtám
reptati: repci - reptám
šeptati: šepci - šeptám

dýchati: dýši - dýchám
páchati: páši - páchám


----------



## ilocas2

Ale vždyť u sloves s tvary na -i je mnohem častější koncovka -u, alespoň u některých !


----------



## bibax

Pyči za činy, které páši mece kamení. 

Ten seznam je nedodělaný, chtělo by to doplnit ke každému slovesu nějaký komentář a příklady, ale nechci nad tím strávit celou neděli. 

Obávám se, že Portugalce, Maďary, Vlámy a jiné cizokrajce jsem spíše zmátl.


----------



## Marci11

The Machine of Zhu said:


> Ahoj, četl jsem, že koupat se skloňuje jako dělat (-ám, -áš, -á, -áme, -áte, -ají), ale i jako plavat (-u, -eš, -e, -eme, -ete, -ou). Je to pravda? Co je rozdíl mezi těmito dvěma způsoby skloňování? A co byste vy užívali a proč?
> 
> Existují jiná slovesa jako koupat?
> 
> Děkuji.



prirucka.ujc.cas.cz  /  koupat


----------

